# Groundhogs



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody sniping any Hogs yet?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have not seen any yet but they are usually up by now, today should be a good day to look since the temps will be climbing.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That is weird....i haven't seen any yet

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i have seen some while driving.. none on my property, which is a good thing cause i still need to sight the .204 in.. good luck to everyone!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know my boys will outdo me this year on them. They are pretty obsessed with hunting them now. My oldest has one so far but has not been out too much. He is getting antsy because his buddies already are a few up on him.

The next few days should be great to hunt them.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Only one so far, but I wouldn't consider it sniping ............. about 50-60 yards with a .22. As soon as the hay fields start growing & the beans pop up, then it's really fun.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My 15 year old got his first one of the year last evening catching his older brother. They will either have them all killed or educated before I get a chance for them.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

work is gonna finally let me have my weekends back. so now i will be able to get the .204 sighted in and ready for em.. i'm ready for it to warm up so we all can do some shootin without freezin our fingers off!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Saw two hogs today, First ones I've seen this year. Got this one back by the pasture behind the house.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

is that a .223 or just a .22 because when i take part of the fence down in my grandpas farm the next day theirs tons of em in the fields, so we close the fence and snipe them with .22s while their eating the crop... the fence dosent rly help they get in any way.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

My 20 year old son and I dropped several lately. Just using a .22 Mag. But I am looking for a .223 or .222 if anyone has one out there. Got some stuff to trade.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

The rifle is a .22 I don't know the make but because it looks like a walnut stock I would guess it is a winchester made in the 50's maybe 60's. This is just my guess but it was a good shot.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good guess Leupy, Its a 22 cal. Winchester 72A. Not sure what year it was made but I remember shooting it with my Dad in the early 60's when we lived in Cali.


----------

